# Bike rental and rides in Tampa, Apollo Beach or Sun City Center area?



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm going to be spending a few days in the general area of Tampa, in the Apollo Beach and Sun City Center area (you can guess what the purpose of my trip is .... aged parents!)

I'd like to rent a good quality road bike for 2-3 days. 

Another convenient location might be near the airport.

Any ideas? 

Also, any pointers to road ride routes - websites, local forums, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Florida relies on tourism. Pump your destination in to google and search for near by bike shop. They probably have road bikes for rent. Most in my resort town rent the nice bikes by the week for about $150. For that amount you get a carbon frame and 105 grouppo.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, will do


----------

